# Time for an equafleece?



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm done with showers after every walk!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Great picture! Poor you for the washing up!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just remember the equafleece is better for a Cockapoo with a shorter coat as it matts round the chest and legs. 


You really need to be on top of you cockapoos coat after every walk. 

But it still wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is one of the best pictures I have ever seen. 
Looks like someone had fun!!! I wouldn't be with out mine either for the snow, but it does not help in the rain as Jake is a digger. Most of his mess is his front paws and face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I just love the picture!
I also love my equafleece, but Kiki is cut quite short, and her tail, paws and face can still be wet and filthy.... But it is incredible to peel her out of her equafleece and find her body dry!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

It's a nightmare. He likes to roll around which creates the mess! Takes me about an hour to sort him out when I get back its a pain. But he's had fun I suppose.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Roll on summer - I am heartily fed up of mud - the garden is wrecked and everywalk we go on is just muddy mud mud.... Frost and snow were good for a while, but actually I think that we have all earnt a long hot dry summer...


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG! Roll on summer. Two baths this weekend although mainly due to fox and bird poo!!! 

Equafleeces are brilliant and really help, especially in the snow. I have got a purple one but do need a bigger size now.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a photo!! Love it.

Equafleeces do help, but you are still left with mucky feet and muzzles as Marzi says. Jenna is a roller, and her Equafleece saves me a lot of bathing- it's much easier to peel off the Equafleece and wash that.

The winter has felt endlessly muddy, cold and wet (loved the snow). I am so tired of wearing wellies, and tripping over them in the porch! 

Roll on Spring, and a good summer


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Von - post that wonderful photo of Meadow out of her fleece, but with muddy paws, again - I know it is on here on a different thread, but can't remember which - with Kiki being black the benefits do not show up so well.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Here ya go ... Meadow modelling the benefits of an Equafleece


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

KT - that is one mucky pup!! I think you need a full body suit!!

Von - I love that photo. Lola frequently looks exactly like this. 

Roll on a long, dry summer! Please!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

yep I think I need to get George a equafleece!! do they get too hot though?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great Picture, and an all too familiar look! Have enough trouble keeping on top of the matts as it is though so I will continue as we are. Just ordered a dog bath but need to have the room sorted by builders before I can plumb it in, If I don't end up grooming I will at least be able to chuck Dudley in after a muddy walk but a bit of a costly way to sort the problem! Perhaps I can offer it for a small cost as a DIY clean up for all the local dog owners to use on their way home from a walk!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been thinking of buying one of those all in one trouser suits for Noodle, but I keep putting it off, by the time I decide it will be summer. Does anyone have one of the all in one's?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> yep I think I need to get George a equafleece!! do they get too hot though?


It depends on the circumstances, eg warm day on the beach, or swimming in the river - I will put their Equafleeces on AFTER they are wet, to dry them off, and to keep them warm if they are sitting around afterwards. They are great for the dogs lounging around the campervan on cool days and evenings.

I have bought the long sleeved T shirt body suits for both of them to wear to keep them clean in the summer, as they are cooler. They can also be put on wet to cool the dogs down on a hot day. These are from Equafleece too.

I'll try to get a photo of Meadow in hers to give you an idea.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I got one years ago but stopped using it because gypsy kept going flat on her face because her legs always slipped up inside the suit. much prefer equiflece as iv never had a problem with my girls moving in them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

kendal said:


> I got one years ago but stopped using it because gypsy kept going flat on her face because her legs always slipped up inside the suit. much prefer equiflece as iv never had a problem with my girls moving in them.


Take the leg in a bit, I had to do this with the equafleece as Oli has chicken legs!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dry weather would be lovely. I'm through fed up with mud and a mucky kitchen!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a fab photo....that boy knows how to enjoy himself  

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's Meadow in her leotard!
This is the equafleece t shirt body suit, cotton and Lycra. Bought to keep her clean in summer and to keep sand out of her coat on the beach. Wearing it wet will also keep her cool.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> Here's Meadow in her leotard!
> This is the equafleece t shirt body suit, cotton and Lycra. Bought to keep her clean in summer and to keep sand out of her coat on the beach. Wearing it wet will also keep her cool.
> View attachment 4965


I need to get this

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just wach her on the beach with that as black atacts the sun . inca my black girl always feels realy hot compaird to my other girls when out in the sun. 


you not realy need a coat for the summer at the beach as they dry so quick when its a nice day.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

kendal said:


> Just wach her on the beach with that as black atacts the sun . inca my black girl always feels realy hot compaird to my other girls when out in the sun.
> 
> 
> you not realy need a coat for the summer at the beach as they dry so quick when its a nice day.


Thanks for the advice Kendal, what I think I would do is keep it wet on a warm day. Jenna has the same problem as Inca, and I have a body suit for her too, which I will keep wet. Equafleece do other colours, pale grey, white, and camouflage. The black ones actually were bought to wear under the Equafleeces if it was very cold this winter, but haven't been used for this. (I wonder if they would help prevent matting if used in this way?).

The other main reason for getting them was to try to keep the sand out of their coats as much as possible, I get so tired of sweeping sand out of our small motorhome, and hate it getting into the bedding! I will see how effective they are, and invest in a lighter colour if they work. Meadow has a million cotton onesies from when she was spayed, all light in colour which I can adapt too


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww Meadow is so pretty.


----------

